# Whats my Nikon DSLR worth?



## aka1van (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, its time to upgrade and i need to get rid of my old camera first. Not sure what to even post it for, i know its not worth anything to what a paid for it a few years back. Open to everyones suggestions, and tips on how to sell.

Ok well my camera is a nikon d200, used with some wear, but fully functional besides the flash. (Will get to that)
It Comes with,
Nikon D200 10.2 MP Body
Nikon 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 Kit Lens VR DX VERSION
Nikon Lens Hood
Nikon Neck Strap
Battery & Charger
4GB FAST COMPACT FLASH 
Basic UV Lens filter from bestbuy for protection

The only problem i have with the camera is that the internal flash stopped working, it never bothered me because i used a external flash instead. It always worked on me before and one day it randomly just stopped working lol. I would say i have taken 7000-10000 pictures with it. Theres no scratches or anything, but the rubber casing seems to be getting lose in some small areas, not noticeable. I am thinking on selling them seperatly on ebay, or together locally on craigslist. Would love your suggestions on what its worth, ballpark idea on what to post it online for. please ask any questions if have any! thanks


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 25, 2011)

"It Comes with,
Nikon D200 10.2 MP Body
Nikon 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 Kit Lens VR DX VERSION
Nikon Lens Hood
Nikon Neck Strap
Battery & Charger
4GB FAST COMPACT FLASH 
Basic UV Lens filter from bestbuy for protection

The only problem i have with the camera is that the internal flash  stopped working, it never bothered me because i used a external flash  instead. It always worked on me before and one day it randomly just  stopped working lol. I would say i have taken 7000-10000 pictures with  it. Theres no scratches or anything, but the rubber casing seems to be  getting lose in some small areas, not noticeable."



Nikon D200 10.2 MP Body -- (All this together $450 +/- $50 is going rate on craigslist.) And thinking only $350-$400 range for yours as flash dead and loose rubbers. Also if missing the front screw on PC terminal cap? Which is a known lose quickly. Also missing boxes,manuals and original accessories will impact final price.

 Nikon Neck Strap
 Battery & Charger
 4GB FAST COMPACT FLASH 


Nikon 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 Kit Lens VR DX - $550 +/- $50 is going rate on craigslist.


----------



## KmH (Nov 25, 2011)

Set the D200 to capture a JPEG if it isn't already.

Take a photo and after uploading it to your computer, look at the EXIF data in the section towards the bottom headed "Maker Notes".

Find the line that is labeled "Total Number of Shutter Actuations" to see exactly how many times the shutter has been actuated. 

DSLR cameras require routine maintanence like inspection, cleaning, and lubrication of internal parts to stay in top condition.


----------



## aka1van (Nov 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> Set the D200 to capture a JPEG if it isn't already.
> 
> Take a photo and after uploading it to your computer, look at the EXIF data in the section towards the bottom headed "Maker Notes".
> 
> ...



40845 is the number, holy crap. i would never expected i have taken so many photos! haha. how much would this effect the value? let me know, thankyou


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 25, 2011)

If you're near Tampa, FL I'll offer you a couple of hundred for it and retire my D80 back-up body.


----------



## aka1van (Nov 25, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> If you're near Tampa, FL I'll offer you a couple of hundred for it and retire my D80 back-up body.



a couple hundred? i hope ur talkin about just the body  . and no im in california


----------



## KmH (Nov 25, 2011)

The D200 shutter is rated for 100,000 actuations so it's about 41% used up. But the shutter actuations rating is an average, so the shutter could crap out at 41,293 actuations, or at 156,711 actuations.

nikon d200 | Camera Shutter Life Database

How much the shutter actuation count effects the value of the camera is in the eye of a potential buyer. Shutter replacement is about $325.

Many knowledgeable photographers consider Nikon's 18-200 mm lens the absolute worst lens value they offer, because of all the image quality robbing design compromises that had to be made to achieve it's convenient 11x+ zoom capability.

Anyone contemplating buying your 40,000+ actuations D200 would be smart to consider having it inspected, cleaned, and re-calibrated (about $400 at Nikon USA service). Plus have the repairs made to the pop up flash unit, and the coming loose grip materials (at least another $200 in repairs at Nikon USA service). With no warranty on your D200, any camera repair shop could service the camera, it doesn't need to be done by Nikon USA Service.

At least I'm assuming your D200 has a USA serial number, and isn't an imported unit. Nikon USA won't work on imported Nikon gear, even if it's paid for, non-warranty work.

Good luck with your sale. :thumbup:


----------



## aka1van (Nov 26, 2011)

alright thanks for the input everyone. I actually just sold the camera with a few small accessories for 725$. The guy was really friendly and was fairly new like me.  Im not sure if i sold it for a great price, or got ripped off. ill let you guys be the judge of that. Camera did have 40k shutter, wich he was fine with as long as it was under 50k. what do you guys think?


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Nov 26, 2011)

Keith, by knowledgeable photographers.. do you include Bob Krist, Thom Hogan and Derrel in this statement? The 18-200 is a huge compromise but it was a good job by Nikon to create something that was adequate in the circumstances.


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 29, 2011)

A perfect d200 body sells for around $400-450, one with a broken flash would be closer to $300-$350.

The 18-200mm vr sells for around $400 used.

Youll get the most $ by selling everything seperately, combined your kit is worth around $700-750.


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 29, 2011)

Double post


----------



## osumisan (Oct 26, 2012)

Just had to chirp in that I have actually got 174000 actuations on my D200.  It's been a great camera and just keeps going!


----------



## gryffinwings (Oct 27, 2012)

@ OP: why did you decide to upgrade? I got myself a D200 and think its a great camera. What was it not offering? Also curious to know what your planning on upgrading to.


----------



## KmH (Oct 27, 2012)

The thread was started almost 1 year ago.

The OP's last activity was on 11-26-2011 at 01:09 PM - post #8.


----------

